# Shadowcast 18 with new Suzuki 25 Prop Thread



## pt448

This guy might be able to give you some insight as well.

http://www.oldcityguideservice.com/the-skiff


----------



## tomahawk

Sounds like you need to drop down to a 10 or 9 pitch depending on what your max rpm is for the motor.


----------



## bermuda

> Sounds like you need to drop down to a 10 or 9 pitch depending on what your max rpm is for the motor.


Thanks for the replies - I would like to go down to a 10 or 9 pitch but powertech doesn't make the prop in that pitch -  they really don't even make a 11 pitch - they took a 12 pitch and made it into the 11 pitch i have.  I am hoping once more folks get this motor they will be compelled to make 9 and 10 pitch props - I bet a 9 would have me movin'.


----------



## frostbite

Something doesn't seem quite right to me....
I use a 20hp Suzuki on a Jon boat with two people stock prop and get 25mph consistently.
I would think even stock prop should give u at least 27 28


----------



## bermuda

Hi - what size Jon Boat?  I have a 1436 tracker I run a 6 hp on - I'm sure it would fly with a 20 hp as light as it is.


----------



## TwoKids

> Something doesn't seem quite right to me....
> I use a 20hp Suzuki on a Jon boat with two people stock prop and get 25mph consistently.
> I would think even stock prop should give u at least 27 28


The tunnel hull on the SC18 keeps you skinny on plane but the tradeoff is drag which limits top speed. Jon boat is an apple to oranges comparison.


----------



## TwoKids

> Sounds like you need to drop down to a 10 or 9 pitch depending on what your max rpm is for the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies - I would like to go down to a 10 or 9 pitch but powertech doesn't make the prop in that pitch -  they really don't even make a 11 pitch - they took a 12 pitch and made it into the 11 pitch i have.  I am hoping once more folks get this motor they will be compelled to make 9 and 10 pitch props - I bet a 9 would have me movin'.
Click to expand...

Powertech does make a 10 pitch SRA 3 and 4 blade.  I've demo'd a bunch of props on the SC18/Tohatsu 30.  The SRA 4 blade 10 pitch performed the best wrt turn perf, top speed and holeshot.


----------



## lopakapence

is that a short shaft Suzuki? I tried to get a 30 hp Suzuki for my Shadowcast but they said suzuki would not offer the motor in a short shaft, Mel put a Nissan 30 on it.


----------



## bermuda

> Sounds like you need to drop down to a 10 or 9 pitch depending on what your max rpm is for the motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies - I would like to go down to a 10 or 9 pitch but powertech doesn't make the prop in that pitch -  they really don't even make a 11 pitch - they took a 12 pitch and made it into the 11 pitch i have.  I am hoping once more folks get this motor they will be compelled to make 9 and 10 pitch props - I bet a 9 would have me movin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Powertech does make a 10 pitch SRA 3 and 4 blade.  I've demo'd a bunch of props on the SC18/Tohatsu 30.  The SRA 4 blade 10 pitch performed the best wrt turn perf, top speed and holeshot.
Click to expand...

Yep I've seen your prop thread, was ready to get an SRA until i found out it isn't the right size for the brand new Suzuki 25/30's.  Hopefully they will start making the REB's in 10 pitch.


----------



## bermuda

> is that a short shaft Suzuki?  I tried to get a 30 hp Suzuki for my Shadowcast but they said suzuki would not offer the motor in a short shaft, Mel put a Nissan 30 on it.



Yep i have a short shaft, they don't make the 30 in short shaft, if they did I would have a 30.  I wonder why they don't make it in short shaft, prestty much same motor otherwise.


----------



## RadFish

I am getting ready to prop the same motor but on a Lt 25.
Emailed powetech and they suggested a SRA3R9PSZ30.
Still researching cause I think a 9 would be too much drop in pitch.


----------



## bermuda

> I am getting ready to prop the same motor but on a Lt 25.
> Emailed powetech and they suggested a SRA3R9PSZ30.
> Still researching cause I think a 9 would be too much drop in pitch.


Thats interesting - I was told the SRA is too small for that motor. Its a quarter inch smaller in diameter.


----------



## RadFish

This is what the tech wrote me.

"We are dropping a pitch when moving from aluminum to stainless to compensate for the difficulty of turning a stainless propeller, and dropping another pitch because the rake and cup on the SRA is so considerable, you should be able to spin up a little more easily, get a few more rpms, but retain the same grip and speed overall, maybe even improve on top end a little. The diameter is slightly smaller due to the rake of the blades."
Not sure how big of a difference about a 1/4 inch in diameter would make. Maybe allow slightly higher rpms.


----------



## bermuda

Thanks - i'm gonna see if they will let me try a 4 blade SRA.


----------



## RadFish

Who at power tech said the reb series is no good for our motors?  I am running a reb 10 pitch three blade.  When I idle it shakes like diesel.  Did they recommend a different prop?  Are they swapping you out with a different model?  I am going to call back tomorrow and see what can be done.  Getting ready to go to they keys for a long weekend and if they are saying the prop is no good to run, might have to use my beat up stock prop. Can honestly say so far I am not very impressed with them this being my 1st time using their product.


----------



## bermuda

Its the SRA series that they said won't work with the New Suzuki 25/30's.   I need a lower pitch 4 blade REB which they don't make.   That said, I'm not impressed with the REB prop either and am going to check with different manufacturers for alternatives.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Suzuki is making the 30hp in a 15" shaft, but they don't sell them here in the USA? http://www.suzuki-marine.co.uk/marine/marine/new-df30a-lean-burn/


----------



## bermuda

Anyone else have any luck getting this motor propped correctly?  I'm still trying to find a good prop that will run at the high end of the rpm range.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Would this work? http://www.ptpropeller.com/content-...owertech_scb3_stainless_propeller_suzuki.html


----------



## bermuda

Hi - I tried to get the scb4 but they don't make it anymore. I did take my REB4 11 pitch to Admiral C&B and had them change it to 9 pitch - the results are as follows:

*4 blade powertech SS REB 9 pitch 5800 rpm 25 mph WOT*
4 blade powertech SS REB 11 pitch 5100 rpm 25 mph WOT
4 blade powertech SS REB 12 pitch 4600 rpm 22 mph WOT
3 blade powertech SS REB 11 pitch 5300 rpm 25 mph WOT 
3 blade factory aluminum 11 pitch 5300 rpm 22 mph WOT

I am suprised i didn't get more speed as all conditions were the same but am happy with the additional RPMs. I am wondering if a 10 pitch would be better. One other thing to note is that I don't have power tilt and trim so i am sure some more mph could be tweaked out of the motor if i had it.


----------



## bermuda

Hi - Tired of the prop chatter so i tried the Solas Amita4 Alum.(4213-102-11) 11 pitch 4 blade - happy with results and no prop chatter - the boat doesn't handle quite as well but no blowouts at all so I am happy. I only lost .5 (half) a mph or so i would hit 25 sometimes but generally ran 24 mph.

*4 blade Solas Amita4 Aluminum 11 pitch 5200 rpm 24-25 mph WOT*
4 blade powertech SS REB 9 pitch 5800 rpm 25 mph WOT
4 blade powertech SS REB 11 pitch 5100 rpm 25 mph WOT
4 blade powertech SS REB 12 pitch 4600 rpm 22 mph WOT
3 blade powertech SS REB 11 pitch 5300 rpm 25 mph WOT
3 blade factory aluminum 11 pitch 5300 rpm 22 mph WOT

I wish Solas made this prop in a 9 or 10 pitch to get the rpms up and maybe a little more speed.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

bermuda said:


> Thought I would start this thread because the new Suzuki 25/30's have a larger gear box and use a larger prop than the tohatsu's of same hp.
> 
> Have tried out a few props with the results below - all in the same conditions with a tiller shadowcast 18, 2 people, cooler and fishing gear.
> 
> 4 blade powertech SS REB 11 pitch 5100 rpm 25 mph WOT
> 4 blade powertech SS REB 12 pitch 4600 rpm 22 mph WOT
> 3 blade powertech SS REB 11 pitch 5300 rpm 25 mph WOT
> 3 blade factory aluminum 11 pitch 5300 rpm 22 mph WOT
> 
> The 4 blades obviously handle better but I would like more rpm. There is noticable prop chatter at idle with the SS heavier props. IMO The Suzuki 25 is an excellent match for the Shadowcast 18 - I really dig the Shadowcast 18
> [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


Sounds like you will have to lower the pitch to match the rated RPM required to make the speed and hp.


----------



## bermuda

Yep but 11 pitch is the lowest they make - wish I could get a 9.


----------



## gandolf

Anyone use the solas hr titan stainless 4 blade 10x10?


----------

